# Round 90* forks



## shane Wink (Aug 30, 2014)

As I have looked through the site and read post my thoughts have spun with ideas and concepts. To that end I am planning to forge a few frames , i have been forging for 15 years, and have a question bout the forks. Is there a reason i dont see 90* bends on fork tips like on a marksman SS? Does that method of attachment cause to much shock to the wrist or lose too much efficiency?


----------



## Cr2O3 (Aug 30, 2014)

People on this forum seem to prefer flat bands over tubing. From what I've read they feel flat bands are more efficient, easier to work with, and longer lasting when compared to tubing.

I also suspect people shy away from bent wire slingshots because the required tools are not commonly found in most garages. Forges, high output torches, wire bending jigs, bench vises... It's a bit more expensive and dangerous to make a forged wire slingshot vs carving one out of wood.

This is just a guess, based on what I've read.. I'm new here too.


----------



## shane Wink (Aug 30, 2014)

From what I have read flat bands have a life expectancy between 300-500 shot and tubes 3k plus.

Forges, cutting torch or propane torch are simple devices and are very cheap. all that is needed to shape the metal is a little heat when using drill rod and when dull red to orange very little is needed to bend the rod . Carbon and G10 dust are more of a danger than the small amount of heat needed to shape rod and from the craftsmanship that I have seen here anyone can do it with a tad of advice and do it quite well.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

If you have the equipment or the means to obtain it, by all means forge away & let 'er buck. Flat bands/tubes can be attached to wrist rocket style slingshots. Let's see what you come up with :wave:


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I just got in to forging and I'm trying all sorts of things I might give it a go and tell you how it works! I won't use exactly 90* though I think it is fairly inefficient but I will try threading the bands straight on to the fork and figure out how to avoid band breakage. Ill tell you how it goes might try it in a couple of days when I get more rod. Thanks Josh

PS You can also put flat bands on 90* forks that's what most people do as mods for marksmen style ones to make them better.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well I am a old BlackSmith as well started back in year of 1978..using real smitty coal in a small forge I made...

I done a lot of welding & making decorative items....Belt buckles candle stick holders..But never did make a slingshot......

If you want to make a shooter styled after the Marksman with bent forks ..hey then do so...if you want to use flatbands on the wire rod

you can attach them very easy...so you can have both Tubes or Fatbands...You my friend do what will work best for you

Have fun enjoy what your doing..May Your Ammo Fly Straight..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

shane Wink said:


> From what I have read flat bands have a life expectancy between 300-500 shot and tubes 3k plus.
> 
> Forges, cutting torch or propane torch are simple devices and are very cheap. all that is needed to shape the metal is a little heat when using drill rod and when dull red to orange very little is needed to bend the rod . Carbon and G10 dust are more of a danger than the small amount of heat needed to shape rod and from the craftsmanship that I have seen here anyone can do it with a tad of advice and do it quite well.


I haven't heard 'Drill Rod' mentioned for a long time! Perfect for the dankung style. Stainless rod would be better. Given a high polish and you have a showpiece! ...and doesn't corrode like drill rod.

Wha'dya think?


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

If the above slingshot is your first. You will do just fine in whatever you attempt next bud. Rock it, you got skills.


----------



## shane Wink (Aug 30, 2014)

Its not my first , I have been forging blades for 15 plus years and making pattern welded steel. I dont want to make one like a marksman but was just wonder why I have not see that method for mounting tubes.

Dogbox I was going to texture the rod and form a handle , double twist for the neck , and shape the forks for a PFS, bump back the ends of the forks to swell them and add mass then slightly flatten with chasing hammer and the grooves for flats by hot forming with a 3/32 rod.

I use a coal forge and a gas vertical forge for blades and pattern welded steels. mostly 1080/15N20 I like a low layer count 215 for good contrast and carbon content.


----------



## shane Wink (Aug 30, 2014)

I always use the heat treating oven for all my normalization, thermal cycles and austenitizing and will temper of color oxides rather than for a specific hardness but I would guess it would be near 55 Rc for a nice iridescent blue oxide


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I think the main reason You don't see anyone using this method is because it is primarily for commercial tubes, which practically no one actually uses. Sure flats can be attached to pronged rods but there are other, easier, more appealing ways to attach flats. This, and the folks making metal rod slingshots on this forum are certainly in the minority...maybe if more folks were making them there would be more experimentation with options....I don't know.

That being said, this place is all about innovation and personal preference. If you have an idea or just like the prongs, than go for it. I look forward to seeing your results

...also bands often end up getting slammed into the forks repeatedly, you can see how this might make pronged rods less than ideal. I have seen rubber wrapped around the rod ends to help with this.


----------



## shane Wink (Aug 30, 2014)

quarterinmynose said:


> I think the main reason You don't see anyone using this method is because it is primarily for commercial tubes, which practically no one actually uses. Sure flats can be attached to pronged rods but there are other, easier, more appealing ways to attach flats. This, and the folks making metal rod slingshots on this forum are certainly in the minority...maybe if more folks were making them there would be more experimentation with options....I don't know.
> 
> That being said, this place is all about innovation and personal preference. If you have an idea or just like the prongs, than go for it. I look forward to seeing your results
> 
> ...also bands often end up getting slammed into the forks repeatedly, you can see how this might make pronged rods less than ideal. I have seen rubber wrapped around the rod ends to help with this.


All good points, thanks


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

On those 90 degree bends. It seems that the rubber runs right into those. If you have the tools and the skills, It has occurred to me that a curved outside fork would be more efficient/effective.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I think rotating prong ends (ala TruMark) are interesting - wish there was more research/experimentation to validate their worth, or not.*


----------

